# New Senior Hunter!!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby passed back to back senior tests this weekend to finish her SH title. I'm so proud of my girl! Yesterday was a beautiful day less than 50% of the dogs who started land, finished water. Today started over cast we lost 5 dogs on land. Then the sky opened up and it poured. They ended up stopping about halfway through the water due to bad weather. Not sure how many passed. We went back to the main area for ribbons....they gave them out by the water site. 

The test site was lovely but it's a smaller grounds. The stakes were close together. I think the shots from other stakes threw dogs off yesterday. Today the dogs were used to it. I'm not sure what I'm doing from here. I see my trainer on Saturday. I will get his feedback. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Gabby SH!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! That's so exciting! What a proud moment.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome, you broke the JH barrier so many of us get stuck at!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Gabby Goo, Senior Hunter.
Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!! Proud of you guys!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Very very exciting!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's a wonderful accomplishment!! Congratulations  We need photos


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job Ann and Gabby! Whoohooo!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very exciting.....! Congratulations....

Our youngest pup just finish her JH this Spring and we are now getting ready for SH starting in the fall. Our trainer feels she is ready to go, so I am very excited to get going probably in September.....

Can you share with us who your trainer is?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We work with Darrin Morman at Farpoint Retrievers. I really like him and he has given us good direction. He's a bit of a drive from us but well worth it. Just wish I could go more often. Darn work......

Sorry no pictures. No photographers at the tests we go to. Lasts pics I got of a Gabby in the field were from the GRCA Specialty in 2012. I'll try to take one of her with her ribbons tonight. 

Thanks all!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Max's Mom....I understand your comment regarding the distance for the trainer...we live in KCMO and our trainer is in IL....8-9 hour drive...but the are worth it! 

I have run my other dogs in SH tests and I know how hard they can be...I am determined to get my new girl through that level. After that, as you say I am not sure. What I really wanted was a top hunting dog and following SH, she will be all of that! From that point on it is just about fun....


----------

